# Soap Babes of the 1970s - can you name them?



## Northerner (Apr 24, 2015)

Not quite as glam as today's!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 24, 2015)

No-one? It's Betty, Emily, Hilda and Rita!


----------



## Sally71 (Apr 24, 2015)

I was only a baby myself in the 70s!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 24, 2015)

Sally71 said:


> I was only a baby myself in the 70s!



One of the worst things for me is to see Peter Barlow being played by a middle-aged man, when I remember the 'twins' (him and Susan) being born!


----------

